# HR20-100 Needs Band Stop Filter?



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not clear on whether a band stop filter is needed for HR20-100. Have read conflicting info. Can anyone set me straight? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I am not clear on whether a band stop filter is needed for HR20-100. Have read conflicting info. Can anyone set me straight? Thanks.


The current setup needs one.
The DECA connects to the SAT #2 [for power] then to a 2-way splitter. The other leg of the splitter needs the bandstop filter and connects to SAT #1.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

_The current setup needs one.
The DECA connects to the SAT #2 [for power] then to a 2-way splitter. The other leg of the splitter needs the bandstop filter and connects to SAT #1._

Why would you need to put a band stop filter between the splitter and port #1?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

yogi said:


> Why would you need to put a band stop filter between the splitter and port #1?


Bandstop filter are used for all receiver that don't have a DECA to stop the signal from reaching the SAT input.
The HR20-100 is a slightly different case, as they've first used no filter and the splitter was between the DECA and the SAT inputs, but later rev has moved the splitter to before the DECA, leaving the other splitter output feeding the DECA signal into the SAT #1 port and why this now needs a bandstop filter.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know what might be different with my HR20-100, but the tech installed the DECA so it is fed from the SWiM16 and the DECA in turn feeds a 2 way splitter, the power pass output to SAT2 and the other output to SAT1. 

There is no band stop filter installed, but the splitter does have a green label.

The HR20-100 works fine, it sees all the other HD DVRs and they see it.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

This is the conflicting information that I spoke of in OP.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> This is the conflicting information that I spoke of in OP.


The current method is:








While the first one was:








The setup was changed because some HR20-100 had pixelation issues


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The current method is:
> View attachment 22028
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the diagrams, really helps.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> The current method is:
> View attachment 22028
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is hooked up as in the second picture with no band stop filter.

Just for kicks, I tried hooking it up as you show in the first picture. (although with no band stop filter, because I don't have one.) When I did that, I could not see all of the HD DVRs in the DECA cloud.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Mine is hooked up as in the second picture with no band stop filter.
> 
> Just for kicks, I tried hooking it up as you show in the first picture. (although with no band stop filter, because I don't have one.) When I did that, I could not see all of the HD DVRs in the DECA cloud.


As I look at both setups, the "no filter" layout makes the most sense to me and why DirecTV has changed it doesn't make sense, "unless" the techs weren't following it correctly and had the splitter in front of the DECA, which is simply wrong.

They may find some HR20-100s simply have problems and need to be swapped [as some techs have found/done on site].


----------



## bird dog (Aug 16, 2007)

if i recall my trainer said sat 1 does not provide the required power to the deca. its not to much we see the 20 series boxes but i imagine when word of mrv gets out, we will be doing more upgrades!


----------

